# CTF Reimsbach



## Dämon__ (1. September 2011)

Wer Lust und Laune hat kann am Sonntag den 11.September sich bei der CTF Reimsbach blicken lassen.
Ich werde dieses Jahr an der Dellborner Mühle sein und euch das Dinner servieren.


Christian


----------



## bikextrem1964 (1. September 2011)

Affenkottlets und brunnenwasser???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dämon__ (2. September 2011)

wie sang Rudi Carell immer, lass dich überraschen...


----------



## Klinger (2. September 2011)

Ich hoffe das wird nicht so kompliziert wie beim Hustinetten-DM-Cup wo die Elite- Damen vor den Senioren III auf die 1200 cm-Strecke mit 8 Sekunden Vorsprung gegen! Falls es ausreichend erwärmte tote Tiere und isotonische Getränke mit Schaum drauf gibt könnte man sogar auf das Starterpaket verzichten.


----------



## _Shi_ (2. September 2011)

Ich bin neu hier, aber werde dabei sein (kleine Runde, versteht sich...)


----------



## fabeltierkater (2. September 2011)

Ich bin auch neu und werde versuchen dabeizusein.


----------



## regenrohr (2. September 2011)

werde auch wieder mitfahren, diesmal aber mit dem weichen Rad...


----------



## Area-x-23 (2. September 2011)

Ich bin nicht neu hier, aber werde auch meine erste CTF in Reimsbach fahren.

Wo issen do de Treffpunkt ??


----------



## Dämon__ (3. September 2011)

Reimsbach an der MZ Halle


----------



## Südwind (3. September 2011)

Hallo Christian!

Gibt es Infos zur Strecke? 

LG


----------



## Dämon__ (4. September 2011)

Es werden wie jedes Jahr zwei Strecken angeboten, 36km und 55km.
Die Strecken können aber leicht von der von 2010 abweichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Primsbiker (4. September 2011)

Werde wohl dabei sein...................................und über den Litermont aus dem Primstal anrollen..............


----------



## regenrohr (4. September 2011)

in welchem Zeitraum wird denn gestartet?


----------



## Seppo73 (5. September 2011)

Hallo Christian,

ich bin dabei...

werd mal schauen ob noch ein paar Jungs aus unserer Truppe mit fahren.


----------



## Dämon__ (5. September 2011)

@regenrohr  ab o8.00 - 10.30 Uhr

@Seppo73  schön dann sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## Dijo (5. September 2011)

wenns Wetter hält, werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen 

muss ja langsm wieder in Tritt kommen und dafür ist eure kleine Runde gerade recht.  Hauptsache, du hast an deiner Verpflegungsstelle was, um meine Akkus zu füllen... oder halt nen Ersatzmotor


----------



## Dämon__ (8. September 2011)

Wetter soll ja super werden  war heute schon ein paar Schildchen hängen, die Strecke ist im Top zustand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (8. September 2011)

servus zusammen

Na dann werde ich mich auch mal dran hängen!!!!!
Freu mich bis Sonntag!!

Um wieviel Uhr startet Ihr denn alle so will nicht ganz alleine fahren, grosse Strecke

Gruss Marc


----------



## RSGChris (8. September 2011)

Werde am Sonntag das RR mal stehen lassen, um mit dem MTB zu fahren. Bin mal gespannt ob ich es bis zur Dellborner Mühle packe?

Bekommen ankriechende Teilnehmer dort auch Verpflegung *grins*


----------



## Dämon__ (9. September 2011)

@Marc19   die meisten starte so gegen 09.00 Uhr
@RSGChris   bin mal gespannt ob du bei uns ankommst


----------



## Marc19 (9. September 2011)

Na dann, werd ich wohl um 9 am Start sein und die Kuh fliegen lassen


----------



## Dämon__ (9. September 2011)

heute mal die Strecke noch befeuchtet damit es nicht so staubt...
übrigens bekommt ihr am Samstag noch die 55er als GPS Track damit ihr alles findet  ist aber wie immer ohne Gewehr.


----------



## Markus (MW) (9. September 2011)

Dabei 

Start 0900


----------



## Dijo (10. September 2011)

ich zieh euch dann schon mal ne Spur... ich starte gleich morgens um 8 Uhr... hab leider wenig Zeit, weil mein Männliches Elternteil auf den Trichter kam, morgen 60 zu werden.


----------



## Dämon__ (10. September 2011)

hier mal der Track ist aber leider nicht 100% hatte keine Zeit mehr...


----------



## crazyeddie (11. September 2011)

es hat soweit alles gepasst, insbesondere mein timing auf der heimfahrt. nach einer stunde unterstellen am reimsbacher hof bin ich tatsächlich um so ziemlich alles an gewitter, regen und weltuntergang drumrumgekommen. in heusweiler sah es schlimm aus, teilweise zentimeterdicke eisschichten.


----------



## Dämon__ (11. September 2011)

Dijo schrieb:


> ich zieh euch dann schon mal ne Spur... ich starte gleich morgens um 8 Uhr... hab leider wenig Zeit, weil mein Männliches Elternteil auf den Trichter kam, morgen 60 zu werden.



habe dich leider nicht gesehen oder hast du etwa gepasst???

@eddi   du bist schon der Knaller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RSGChris (11. September 2011)

Es hat alles gepasst, Strecke Zeitplan, .....
Schöne Trails, @Dämon, das nassmachen der Strecke war echt super, so musste man nicht den vielen Staub schlucken.
Du warst warscheinlich noch unterwegs, denn an K2 Dellborner Mühle warst du nicht zu finden.  Tja, konntest halt nicht ruhig dort stehen, bei den vielen MTB´ler.

@Eddie,  verrückt ist, wenn man es trotzdem tut. 
Hatte dich im Ziel am Waschplatz stehen gesehen, dachte noch, der wird doch nicht noch nach Hause fahren mit dem MTB.


----------



## Marc19 (11. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Boah war das zum Ende ein SCH.... Wetter der Hammer.

Ich hatte gerade mein Bike auf dem Autodach montiert, da ging aber der Punk ab leck mich am Arsch. Hat das geflatschd

Aber es war eine super schöne Tour!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Immer gerne wieder

@ Dämon
Die nächsten Reifen werden nun wirklich andere sein, zum einen 29er und Slicks mehr


----------



## Mack_21 (11. September 2011)

erstmal ein lob und dankeschön an das orga-team für die schöne ctf. schöne staubfreie strecke und bis zur zielankunft gutes wetter  aber dann...

hab für die knapp 60 km über die a8 fast länger gebraucht als die 36 km mit dem radl  vor allem auf dem stück heusweiler nach neunkirchen...


----------



## Tobilas (11. September 2011)

Klasse Tour heute, und am Ende noch (fast) trocken angekommen.  
an der geführten Tour bin ich auch dabei !
Gruß
Roland


----------



## Dämon__ (12. September 2011)

Mein Dank an die zahlreichen Teilnehmer, so macht es gleich doppelt Spaß 
Wettertechnisch  hatten wir ja im großen und ganzen Riesen Glück, bis auf die paar die noch geduscht worden sind  (nächstes mal eben schneller fahren)
So...noch was, gefunden wurde eine Werkzeugtasche von Specialized,wenn die jemand hier aus dem Forum gehört der kann die sich bei mir abholen!
Am 08.10 gibt es wie Roland schon erwähnt hat noch eine geführte Tour wer also kommen will ist herzlich eingeladen.
Ich werde wohl diesmal eine etwas größere Tour Richtung Hochwald machen aber dazu später in einem anderen Tread mehr...

hat die auch jemand gesehen...


----------



## Seppo73 (12. September 2011)

Hallo Dämon,

zunächst erstmal ein dickes Lob an das komplette Orga - Team. Es war echt ne super Runde bei euch.
Trotz einer kleinen Ehrenrunde (dem Herdentrieb sei Dank)  sind wir dann doch noch vor dem GROSSEN Regen trocken ins Ziel gekommen.

Als die Geißlein vor uns auftauchten meinte dann doch jemand "oh, Döner auf vier Beinen"

Gruß Seppo


----------



## Bocacanosa (12. September 2011)

Sch......


Wieso entdecke ich das Thema erst heute...


...ich bin manchmal sooooooooooo dämlich....



Am 08.10. wäre ich mit am Start...


----------



## Dijo (12. September 2011)

Dämon schrieb:


> habe dich leider nicht gesehen oder hast du etwa gepasst???



Schande über mich, ich musste leider passen 

Es hat doch mehr gezwickt im Rücken, als mir lieb war und dann hab ich halt einfach nicht mehr getraut... da mein Dad ja gestern auch noch seinen 60ten gefeiert hat und ich da ja leider fit sein musste...

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und muss am 08.10. nicht arbeiten.


----------



## Lord-Speed (12. September 2011)

hallo,
ein ganz grosses Lob für eure Verantstaltung. Das war mal wieder 1A+.
Mit dem Wetter hatten wir echt Glück gehabt.  .Kaum zurück und los gings.
Leider gibt es immer noch ........ die einen CTF mit einem Rennen verwechseln. Na ja, sind eh immer die gleichen.

Macht weiter so und bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc19 (12. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen

Also am 08.10 wäre ich auch dabei, wann, wie, wo, wer, mit wem?????

Gruss Marc


----------



## Markus (MW) (13. September 2011)

Hallo Reimsach, 

vielen Dank für die geile Strecke und beste Verpflegung. 
Man sieht direkt wenn ne alte Trailschwucke  am Werk ist und sich beim Streckendesign richtig ins Zeug legt. Merci Dämon und Team.  

Eine sehr kurzweilige Strecke die auf jedem Meter so richtig Spaß machte.   
Hierfür gibt es ***** Sternchen

Ich freue mich schon auf die Wiederholung 2012


----------



## regenrohr (14. September 2011)

kann mich den Vorschreibern nur anschließen, war eine nette Runde und trotz gemütlichem Fahren (~14er Schnitt) fast trocken daheim angekommen


----------



## Scheidbergbiker (15. September 2011)

Auf der Heimfahrt hatte uns (Ferdi und mich) schon kurz vor Erbringen die zweite Gewitterzelle voll erwischt. Nach dem sich Ferdi den Taucheranzug samt Mütze angezogen hatte, sind wir dann im Wolkenbruch weiter bis nach Erbringen und haben uns ein Paar Minuten unter einen Car-Port gestellt. Bei leichtem Regen sind wir dann weiter gefahren. Zum Glück hatte es kaum abgekühlt.
Trotz allem, war das wieder eine schöne CTF gewesen!!!
08.10.11 ist vorgemerkt!

Gruß
Andreas


----------

